# Skinny Goat? Advice Please?? 17 Lbs and Stronglyes



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Sprite has wandered up to me to be petted and I'm feeling his ribs protruding and his spine sticking out a lot, deespite his rotund belly. His hips stick out a lot too.
Is he as skinny as I think he is? I know he was at the bottom of the pecking order where he was. And I know Pan feels nothing like this. Could he be full of worms?
Help?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

Yep, that's what it most likely is.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

I think he's feeling colicky now too. I've given him baking soda and banamine and called my vet. I SO want him to be okay!
He is incredibly sweet and he's had a really traumatic day. I wish I could make him feel better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

Be careful not to overfeed him. Even though he needs to gain weight, you need to slowly increase his food. He probably does need to be wormed too.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

Yeah, I think I let him eat too much browse today. He ate less than an eigth of a cup of grain, a good bit of loose minerals, some baking soda, some peanut hay, quite a bit of grass, virginia creeper and misc weeds...
I should have known better because when he and his brothers were brought out into the yard on leashes to be shown to me they all were little vaccume cleaners and the lady said that they were happy to see grass.
I saw her nice brood doe and she was in great condition, glossy and perfect, but she was queen, and kept seperate from the bucklings.
I just wasnt tghinking when I brought little Sprite home and just gave him access to all he wanted.
I was just feeling his tail and I can feel all the vertebrae in it too. He really is skinny, his hair is just so long it's hard to see and his belly is probably full of worms.
And from what I know, until he's more stable it would be a bad idea to worm him. I'm goi ng to have to talk to my vet. Supposedly this guy has been on an herbal wormer, but not Mollys. But with him being the bottom buckling who knows if he even got that if it was added to feed? Obviously he wasnt getting his share of minerals.
He's so sweet. I'm going to do my best to be sure that he gets his fair share of everything from now on .


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

I would have the vet do a fecal check for worms and cocci. I bet he has a high worm and or cocci load and I would not wait to treat it. Better to get them taken care of and back on a track to good. Slowly allow him access to green stuff. Like 1/2 hour day 1 1 hr day 2-5 then 2 hrs and so forth. Up grain slowly also. As much as you may want weight on him you do not want him to get bloat or entro.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

Thank you Logan. I ran a fecal on him and found some kind of eggs. So I'll be taking a sample in to my vet on Monday, but I'll be talking to him tomorrow so maybe I'll worm him then. I just don't want to worm a sick animal, know what I mean?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

Also a good idea to let him fill his belly with hay before being turned out onto grass. And if he is very wormy, give an iron supplement when you worm him to prevent anaemia


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

Im not saying to not talk to your vet, but wanted to share what I learned about worms with my pound puppy I got. She got very sick and the vet wanted to worm her, and I thought the same as you about being sick and worming, and he told me that its hard for the body to cope and attempt to fight the worms and sickness.....a wormy animal can easily get sick. He wormed her and after 2 days went from not being able to lift her head to chasing my son down for cheerios lol


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

Thank you! He loves peanut hay.
What is a good iron suppliment? Red Cell?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*



Jessica84 said:


> Im not saying to not talk to your vet, but wanted to share what I learned about worms with my pound puppy I got. She got very sick and the vet wanted to worm her, and I thought the same as you about being sick and worming, and he told me that its hard for the body to cope and attempt to fight the worms and sickness.....a wormy animal can easily get sick. He wormed her and after 2 days went from not being able to lift her head to chasing my son down for cheerios lol


I've known my vet for many years and we are on the same page on this subject .


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

Does he have runny pooh? Please, don't wait till monday to treat him for cocci, he could be dead by then. Cocci treatment will not hurt him, it will make him better so he can then be treated for stomach worms, safely. Get some Sulmet from your feed store. Do you see any tapeworm segments in his pooh?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please???*

His feces are normal. I do not suspect cocci. But I understand your concern.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

Should I give him Nutri-drench?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

Is he acting sick? With the round belly and the boniness, he may not show a cocci overload now but could have at an earlier time and if left untreated at that time or not treated fast enough, the cocci may have caused some damage to his intestine, preventing the nurtrients from the food he does eat from being absorbed properly.

If he's acting fine just looks like a beach ball with legs, I'd give him some baking soda and plenty of hay for now, Nutri Drench isn't a bad thing at all but isn't a quick fix for anything unless he's not eating and needs the boost. Also giving probiotics is good.
See what your vet says about the possible parasite issue, then treat from there.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

He's acting really good today. And I just went ahead and gave him the Nutri-drench. Figured it couldn't hurt.
Yeah, the beach ball with legs thing is exactly right. But I can't believe how bad his spine sticks out!
We are definitely going to address the parasite issue on Monday. 
He's so sweet, Liz, I just love him already. And so does Pan.
I feel kind of awkward because the lady I got him from knew she had too many goats, and knew Sprite was low man on the totem pole, but she acted like all her goats were certainly worm free. And I know he's not. I saw the eggs myself. I guess I'm gonna tell her after I pick the other two boys up.
And yes, he has access to baking soda and eats it. I keep putting the bowl in front of him, to remind him, and he eats it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

In your introduction post of Sprite...you had said that he's 5 months old and only weighs 25lbs?

To me, wether he be a pygmy/nigerian cross or even a purebred ND or Pygmy...that is way too low a weight and I'm betting that besides needing to fight for his food being low in the pecking order, that he has had a bout with cocci and is also wormy.
I say the weight is too low because I raise Pygmy/ND crosses as well as purebred ND and all kids are dam raised as well as started on their own grain at 3 weeks old and my buck kids average 20lbs at 8 weeks...does average 16-19lbs at 8 weeks with an average gain of 1.5 lbs a week, I had a little cross wether here til he was 4 months old and at that time he weighed 38lbs, still with his mom though so the milk helped.
So sorry you are dealing with this...just ticks me off when "breeders" get too far ahead of themselves to see that theres an issue and then passes on those issues with new owners. Hopefully his digestive tract hasn't been too compromised and he grows into a healthy happy buddy for Pan


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

I haven't put him on a scale, but I know how much a 25 lb bag of bird seed weighs. And I know he's way too skinny. I can feel every bone in his body.
The lady let me have him and another buckling for free with the purchase of the registered buckling. Incedentally the other two look better than Sprite. Maybe this is why I felt the need to ask to bring Sprite home with me yesterday. This way I can focus on him. It will be easy this way.
I can get some pro bois in him this afternoon no problem.
He wants Pan's bottle. He took the syringe with the drench as if it were a nipple. I don't know if I can fool him again, but I can get pro bios in him anyway.
I'm going to do my best for Sprite. He has a great attitude. THat means a lot  .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

If he wants a bottle..give him a small amount of milk...not alot, just a couple ounces and see how his poop is later...besides the parasite issue, he may benefit from a few milk feedings a day, provided that his digestive system tolerates it. Some may disagree with me but I do think that when any baby is unthrifty they benefit from the added nutrition of milk.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

Cool, I will! 
But I'm going to go buy him his own bottle.
Gotta run .


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

Wait, I can use one of Pan's old bottles, cool.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

I should also point out that the lady I got Sprite from didn't breed him. She got him in Nov as a month old bottle baby with a roll of fencing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

Remember...just a little bit, once he gets a taste he'll want more but don't give in.....wait a few hours til he potties and you can see how it affects him, if he's got normal poop you can increase just a little more.

Sounds like she weaned him too early....but then again, all of the bottle babies I've known still want that bubby if they see it, even at almost 5 years old, like my Angel! :wink:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

That went well. it was time to feed Pan and Sprite wanted the bottle. He took about 2 1/2 oz (dribbled a little) from his own bottle and was pretty happy about it.
We'll see how it affects his feces.
THanks for the tip Liz. And, yes, I'll bet he was weaned too young (whereas Pan may never be weaned LOL).
He's eating more baking soda now.
Really, he ought to think this place is pretty nice. All kinds of grass and browse outside and potted grass and cur rose branches and baking soda inside. Peanut and coastal hat indoors and out. A couch to sleep on, Pan to play with, milk to drink, fresh clean water wherever you are. Mom to scratch you whenever you walk up to her.
Not so bad...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

LOL...I wanna come be your goats! Sprite will definately thrive in your care as well as Pan's company!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? Nutri-Drench?*

I really hope so! They bring me so much joy  .
I just went out and cut some browse, fresh grapevine and rasberry bush and Sprite attacked it LOL. The grapevine is already devoid of leaves and he's working on the berry bush branch.
I love living where I can go cut browse like this. I think it helps Sprite to get small amounts several times a day. Seems to make sense.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? More Milk?*

Sprite's defacation has been good since getting his milk this afternoon and he's peed as well. His appetite for browse has been good as well and he seems far more comfortable than last night.
We're getting close to time to feed Pan again. Sprite will want a bottle again. Should I give him a couple more ounces of milk?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? More Milk?*

I would keep him at around 3 oz.... at least until tomorrow when you see if it affects him at all...be sure to keep hay available and just in the case he does end up with soft poop from the milk, just cut it down to 2 oz and see how he does from there.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? More Milk?*

Will do Liz, 3 oz tonight, watch stools, stay at 3 if stool stays normal, drop to 2 if they get runny.
I tghink that being babied like this again might be good for Sprite's attitude, especially since he was probably weaned too early. We will essentially be taking him back to that part of his life when he could still depend on his mother. Instead of being bullied by bigger bucklings he's got smaller, youn ger Pan and he's got Mom again. A safer time.
What do you think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? More Milk?*

Sounds like a good plan! If by chance he does get soft poop, just cut the milk entirely and dose him with either 6cc of Pepto Bismol or offer him a small handful of dry oatmeal, I find that it helps bind poop faster and it's good for them.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? More Milk?*

Supper went well. Both drank well. Sprite got his pro bios. I'll see how he does overnight to see what his breakfast will be.
Thanks again Liz. So far this is making Sprite really happy .


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? More Milk?*

Feces were good overnight and Sprite is feelinh spritely this morning . 
So I'm going to give him a little more milk and see how it goes.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? More Milk?*

Sprite seems to be feeling very good today. Eating and pooing very well. I held off on noon milk.
The tummyaches seem over for now (knock on wood).
We'll see what worms are on board tomorrow. I'll feel a lot better about worming him now that he's feeling better .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? More Milk?*

Good to hear! I'm betting that once he has any parasite problem addressed, the milk will help with his growth and the nutrition more easily absorbed. Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Skinny Goat? Advice Please??? More Milk?*

THanks Liz.
Sprite is a loving and appreciative goat, he's worth the extra fretting over . I know the vet will find parasites (since I found eggs), so I'm hopeful that once he's wormed he'll start looking and feeling better quickly.
He says "Thank you!" for the milk idea. He just loves getting a bottle . I just gave him a couple ounces of milk with Pan. I think it makes him feel special LOL. And he deserves that.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Well we went to the vet this morning and imaging my surprize when I found out that poor little Sprite only weighed 17.4 lbs!
On the other hand, I was not surprized at all to find that he had worms. I already knew that, just not what kind. Turns out that they are Stronglyes, and they are sensitive to Ivomec. So as soon as Eric gets back to me on dosage and administration I'll be worming him, and possibly Pan as well.
Poor Sprite!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Well Sprite has been wormed. The vet was amazed at how old he is and how little he weighs, but says he ought to start gaining weight soon.
We're gonna worm him again in four weeks.
Poor guy's been bathed, driven around in trucks, stuck with needles and he's still so sweet that he just comes up to me for scratches.
What a little angel! :lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Remember to give him Probiotics and fortified vit B complex shot...to replenish his Rumen....it will help him..... after the wormings.... :hug:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the pro-bios (and have been giving them), but where do I get the fortified B complex shot? I didn't see it at TSC and my vet didn't mention it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...only 17lbs? Poor little guy! If you can find the injectible without ordering it through Jeffers supply, human B complex tablets crushed up and dissolved in water will work...or he may even take them from your hand if you hide them in a bit of grain. You can safely give him up to 3-4 tablets daily.

Bless you for doing for him as you have...little guy is way too small for his age and will benefit so much from your TLC


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I will have to go with the human tabs, my buget is growing thin here.
Sprite is a joy to have. He's eating, peeing and pooing like a champ now and I hope he'll start putting on the pounds.
I think he's getting a kick out of being the "big goat" around here LOL.


----------

